# Performance verbessern



## Patric (12. Apr. 2012)

Ich betreibe Debian 6 nach dem Perfect Setup. 

Was kann man dort eventuell noch an der Performance verbessern?

Also rein Bezogen auf MySQL und den Apache mit FastCGI. Also auf alle Webdomains!


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

1) Einen php cache installieren, das geht mit:

apt-get install php5-xcache

dann apache neu starten.

2) MySQL optimieren:

Optimize MySQL performance with mysqltuner « FAQforge


----------



## Patric (12. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Einen php cache installieren, das geht mit:
> 
> apt-get install php5-xcache


Macht es Sinn einen PHP Cache zu installieren wenn die Software (also die Webanwendung) selber schon Chached?


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> Macht es Sinn einen PHP Cache zu installieren wenn die Software (also die Webanwendung) selber schon Chached?


Ja, macht Sinn. Denn durch den php cache entfällt das parsen der PHP Dateien wodurch die Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit steigt.


----------



## Patric (12. Apr. 2012)

Sofern ich die Zeilen 
	
	



```
tmp_table_sizee        = 64M
 max_heap_table_sizee        = 32M
```
aus deiner Anleitung hinzufüge Startet der MySQL Server nicht mehr!


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

Lies die Anleitung bitte nochmal durch, sie sagt dass Du ein Programm runter lädst und dann einen Befehl ausführst der Dir dann Empfehlungen für Deine individuelle mysql Konfiguration ausgibt. Die Anleitungen enthält keine Zeilen Die Du bei Dir einfügen sollst, es handelt sich dabei um ein Beispiel wie Du den mysqltuner.pl Befehl verwendest.


----------



## Patric (12. Apr. 2012)

```
>>  MySQLTuner 1.2.0 - Major Hayden <major@mhtx.net>
 >>  Bug reports, feature requests, and downloads at http://mysqltuner.com/
 >>  Run with '--help' for additional options and output filtering
Please enter your MySQL administrative login: root
Please enter your MySQL administrative password:

-------- General Statistics --------------------------------------------------
[--] Skipped version check for MySQLTuner script
[OK] Currently running supported MySQL version 5.1.61-0+squeeze1
[OK] Operating on 64-bit architecture

-------- Storage Engine Statistics -------------------------------------------
[--] Status: +Archive -BDB -Federated +InnoDB -ISAM -NDBCluster
[--] Data in MyISAM tables: 1G (Tables: 1075)
[--] Data in InnoDB tables: 48K (Tables: 3)
[--] Data in MEMORY tables: 252K (Tables: 18)
[!!] Total fragmented tables: 149

-------- Security Recommendations  -------------------------------------------
[OK] All database users have passwords assigned

-------- Performance Metrics -------------------------------------------------
[--] Up for: 1m 39s (8K q [81.111 qps], 1K conn, TX: 13M, RX: 7M)
[--] Reads / Writes: 84% / 16%
[--] Total buffers: 1.2G global + 2.7M per thread (151 max threads)
[OK] Maximum possible memory usage: 1.5G (4% of installed RAM)
[OK] Slow queries: 0% (0/8K)
[OK] Highest usage of available connections: 3% (5/151)
[OK] Key buffer size / total MyISAM indexes: 1.0G/577.0M
[OK] Key buffer hit rate: 99.2% (148K cached / 1K reads)
[OK] Query cache efficiency: 36.6% (2K cached / 5K selects)
[OK] Query cache prunes per day: 0
[OK] Sorts requiring temporary tables: 0% (0 temp sorts / 525 sorts)
[!!] Temporary tables created on disk: 28% (229 on disk / 814 total)
[OK] Thread cache hit rate: 99% (5 created / 1K connections)
[OK] Table cache hit rate: 25% (1K open / 4K opened)
[OK] Open file limit used: 10% (2K/20K)
[OK] Table locks acquired immediately: 100% (4K immediate / 4K locks)
[OK] InnoDB data size / buffer pool: 48.0K/8.0M

-------- Recommendations -----------------------------------------------------
General recommendations:
    Run OPTIMIZE TABLE to defragment tables for better performance
    MySQL started within last 24 hours - recommendations may be inaccurate
    Enable the slow query log to troubleshoot bad queries
    When making adjustments, make tmp_table_size/max_heap_table_size equal
    Reduce your SELECT DISTINCT queries without LIMIT clauses
Variables to adjust:
    tmp_table_size (> 16M)
    max_heap_table_size (> 16M)
```
Das bekomme ich ausgegeben. 
Nur wo passe ich 
	
	



```
tmp_table_size (> 16M)
    max_heap_table_size (> 16M)
```
an. In der my.cnf gibt es diese einträge nicht


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

Du fügst sie im [mysqld] Bereich der Konfigurationsdatei hinzu, wie im Tutorial beschrieben "....and increase or set the variables in the [mysqld] section of the file. Mine looks now like this....".


----------

